# Homemade Christmas gifts for men?



## jellyfish

I usually like most of the gifts I give for holidays to be homemade. Making gifts for women is easy. Bath and body stuff is always good, as well as knit scarves, stationery, candles, etc. But I always have a hard time with gifts for men. I've given more "manly" scented soap/candle items, but those just never seem to be a big hit. In previous years I've done stuff like knit beanies, make wooden cd/dvd holders, homemade food gifts, etc, but I"m drawing a blank on what to do for this year. Help!!!


----------



## Tabitha

Food items would be the obvious choice. What about a remote controle holder?


----------



## jellyfish

Ooh, good thinking


----------



## soapbuddy

I make after shave in their favorite scent.

Irena


----------



## Mandy

Most of my friends as drinkers, so in the past I've made gift baskets with homemade margarita mix, margarita glasses, salt, and other fiesta-like items such as homemade chips and salsa. Maybe put the whole thing in a sombrero or something.


----------



## Martin81Vette

My mother in law makes really neat gift baskets for the men in our family and she makes them like a picnic hamper for a fishing trip so there will be neat products such as hot cocoa powder, trail mix, salsa & chips and then practical stuff like fishing floats or baits etc.


----------



## jamacro

*Try Coconut or Drakkar scent*

Men love food I know the men in my family love my homemade cheeseballs I think they like them even more then the homemade candy My hubby and dad both like the coconut and Drakkar scented soap and bath things


----------



## RosalindFox

jellyfish said:
			
		

> I usually like most of the gifts I give for holidays to be homemade. Making gifts for women is easy. Bath and body stuff is always good, as well as knit scarves, stationery, candles, etc. But I always have a hard time with gifts for men. I've given more "manly" scented soap/candle items, but those just never seem to be a big hit. In previous years I've done stuff like knit beanies, make wooden cd/ holders, homemade food gifts, etc, but I"m drawing a blank on what to do for this year. Help!!!



Hi!

I think homemade gifts are the best ones. Usually I do all the Christmas presents myself. Sometimes I ask my sister to help. She's crazy about scrapbooking. 
Unfortunately this year everything will be different. I'm going to Finland on business. I'm leaving soon. I'll be back only in May. I was going to make a patchwork blanket for my boyfriend... I hope it’ll be a great present for his birthday at the end of May. 

Anyway, I decided to order all the Christmas gifts online. I hope everybody will enjoy their gifts.


----------



## Bergamia2504

Kirstie Allsop here in the UK does a show on handmade items, be it food, flowers or other crafts, last night she attempted book binding, it was lovely she made a journal and bound it in leather and wallpaper (I think) for her fellow colleague (another show she does).  You may be able to youtube it, Kirsties handmade Britain the show is called.


----------



## dieSpinne

Handmade food is always welcome... especially preserved foods that go well with alcohol, like pickled onions and other veggies, COOKIES, homemade crisps(chips), premixed chilis and other bean dishes (stored in a mason jar and all ready for the crockpot - just add meat and water).

Other things: 
Fiber Arts: Men actually DO like scarves and hats... just make them practical as well as attractive.  SOCKS... we go through socks like nobody's business!.  How about a new Christmas Stocking? (I have seen some really nice needlefelted ones in addition to the cool knitted and crocheted ones, and traditional sewing is always welcome... decorate with masculine themes and you are set).

Soaps and so forth are good.  Because they are consumable, they are a perennial gift.  Just because we are men doesn't mean we don't like to feel good when bathing.  If you know the man in question, you can formulate something specifically for his skin type. Please go light on the fragrance, though; even if it is masculine, too much is too much.  Also, unless you know specifically that he likes them, or it's a gag gift, no ropes on the soaps, please... it's been done to death.

Ceramic gifts are good... coffee mugs, pencil cups, razor-keepers all are good ideas.  Also, plates and plaques memorializing important things often make for treasured keepsakes.

You can also turn it around... gifts that make him better or more effective at his OWN crafts are also excellent.  Exotic Raw materials or materials that he wouldn't normally spend money on for himself.  Supplies and tools are also good choices... and if you can make them yourself (homemade grease pencils anyone?... Homemade paper for someone who binds books?) all the better.

plenty of options.  With two weeks left, there isn't a LOT of room, but there is still time for almost everything listed above except the soap.

Good luck and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Traceyann

I find the men in my family like up to date photos for in their wallets or to hang off their keys or for on their office desk.


----------



## moonjelly

Last year a made coasters for a bunch of my friends for christmas. I just took some ceramic tiles from home depot, glued pretty (or manly) designed paper to them and covered them with mod podge. Then i glued some black felt on the back. Super easy! Then i wrapped a set of 4 or 6 coordinating coasters up with cellophane and a bow. Easy peasy.


----------



## MrJuggles

It depends on the man and what your relationship to him is, but I've done a few of these for friends by myself.  
http://www.notonthehighstreet.com/betsy ... -you-print
You can do it on a PDF maker or even a word programme and save it as a PDF, you can then get it printed off at a local shop for a few quid and then search the charity shop for frames.  It could be massive with loads of stuff on it or just a 6"x4" with a few things.  If you follow through the picture there are loads you could do with it.

I also saw a framed thing for someone who lived in Wales (I live in Wales) where the friend had got a map of wales and cut out the letters WALES (but there was also a HOME) and framed it.  If the man has a passion you could seek out pictures of that, or if he has a family he loves you could collude with them to get several photo's off all members (including the pets) and cut the letters FAMILY out and frame that.  Maybe look for a rock or piece of wood shaped like a heart and get each member to hold it in the picture.  So on each of the photo's you take it will appear but then it can be added with the picture.
Pictures can be printed out at 30p each in a booth, a few quid for a frame from a charity shop, and the other item is free.  It takes a bit of co ordinating but is super cheap.

I did this for my wife 







It cost about £15 in total and was for her birthday.


----------

